# OLD SCHOOL "DINGLE BALLS"



## bluebyrd86

IM TRYING TO LOCATE BLACK OR WHITE ONES FOR MY 68 CAPRICE... IM IN THE SO CAL 626 AREA... THANKS HOMIEZ...


----------



## manu samoa

just get someone to knit them


----------



## JustCruisin

They have them here at Hobby Lobby, or try Michaels...


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIEZ...  :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Joann Fabrics.


----------



## Hoppn62

and I thought we had gone way beond those days :uh:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15881731
> *Joann Fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 5 2009, 10:48 PM~15885692
> *and I thought we had gone way beond those days :uh:
> *


Old school is back


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 6 2009, 02:48 AM~15885692
> *and I thought we had gone way beond those days :uh:
> *


come on man, they look good when used right.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 5 2009, 03:52 PM~15881731
> *Joann Fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Fucken Aye :thumbsup:


----------



## GAN65TER SS

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

THANKS IM GOING TO HIT THEM UP... 


> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15881731
> *Joann Fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Airborne

bed bath and beyond, and they never looked good. Just like using clear plastic water faucit knobs as window cranks... tackey.


----------



## bluebyrd86

SO I PICKED UP BLACK ONES YESTERDAY.. 
QUESTION.... ANY IDEAS ON HANGING THEM NOW BECAUSE MY ROOF IS VYNAL... HOT GLUE? STAPLE GUN? WHATS THE BEST WAY HOMIEZ? THANKS PEEPS..


----------



## Eryk

For my back window I took off the metal interior trim. The I hot glued the fabric edge of the dingleballs to the very edge of the headliner material. When I put the metal trim back on it covered that edge nicely and just let the dingleballs hang down all even. It also helped to keep them up there in case the glue ever came undone. But I used hot glue to attach them to my dash too and they never came off either. You just gotta be patient with that shit and make sure it doesn't get all over the place. It like to soak through that material when its still wet and dry all crusty afterwards. I found it was easiest to let it tack up a few seconds before I pressed it down. Good luck.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

ive been thinking of adding this shit to my crush velvet interior lol... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Dec 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15914501
> *ive been thinking of adding this shit to my crush velvet interior lol... :biggrin:
> *


thats a funny joke :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86

THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO..... I APPRECIATE IT....I NEED TO PICK UP A HOT GLUE GUN THAN... FIRME!!



> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 8 2009, 02:32 PM~15914255
> *For my back window I took off the metal interior trim.  The I hot glued the fabric edge of the dingleballs to the very edge of the headliner material.  When I put the metal trim back on it covered that edge nicely and just let the dingleballs hang down all even.  It also helped to keep them up there in case the glue ever came undone.  But I used hot glue to attach them to my dash too and they never came off either.  You just gotta be patient with that shit and make sure it doesn't get all over the place.  It like to soak through that material when its still wet and dry all crusty afterwards.  I found it was easiest to let it tack up a few seconds before I pressed it down.  Good luck.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15881731
> *Joann Fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## CHUKO 39

OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 8 2009, 11:23 AM~15912947
> *SO I PICKED UP BLACK ONES YESTERDAY..
> QUESTION.... ANY IDEAS ON HANGING THEM NOW BECAUSE MY ROOF IS VYNAL... HOT GLUE? STAPLE GUN? WHATS THE BEST WAY HOMIEZ? THANKS PEEPS..
> *


where did you find them?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16400092
> *where did you find them?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

look them up under retro fringe balls or pom poms on ebay motors


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ball+frin...+poms&_osacat=0


----------



## goinlow

I walked into a Joann Fabrics my way and got kicked out cause I told the lady I was looking for "Dingle Balls"
Wal-mart has them also they call it "Ball Frindge"


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 24 2010, 10:16 PM~16400092
> *where did you find them?
> *


JOANN FABRICS HAVE THEM IN A FEW DIFFERENT COLORS.. I PICKED UP BLACK ONES.. IF THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE DINGLE BALLS ARE JUST LOOK AROUND AT THE FABRICS THEY HAVE YOU WONT PASS THEM UP...


----------



## hellcatrodriguez

:roflmao:






Ha Ha I called them "Dingle Balls" too then some one told me Que Paso.....


----------



## GonzoSorcrachi

*Oh yeah!*

I am currently tricking my old lady's '75 Chevy G-10 Van out and she wants dingleballs. My first thought was to check out a Lowrider forum and BAM!, there it was. Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## ron1973kim

straight cheech and Chong style.u truly going old school. I'm all about old school . sweet!


----------



## TREND SETTER

goinlow said:


> I walked into a Joann Fabrics my way and got kicked out cause I told the lady I was looking for "Dingle Balls"
> Wal-mart has them also they call it "Ball Frindge"


:roflmao:


----------



## hueyblack

I like that. I wish I can have that soon.


----------

